# Best tape to use with a Scene Setter?



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi all,
I'm planning to use a Crumbling Stone Scene Setter to hide my garage door this year. They're only 4' high, so I need to tape two lengths together to make an 8' high sheet. I find that even stucco-grade duct tape doesn't stick very well to this stuff. Since it's very lightweight, I think it may work but was wondering if anyone has found a better tape for these things.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

I started using gorilla tape today, and I'm really impressed by it.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Maybe double sided tape used for storm window film?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I tried the double-sided foam tape - didn't stick well at all. I have never used Gorilla tape before. I'll pick up a roll and see what happens. Thanks!


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

How about plain ol' clear packing tape. I used it last year to hang the skull window hangings (large plastic sheet with skull image). The tape stuck well to the plastic and then I was able to carefully peel off in case I wanted to re-use them. I think it was 3M brand.

Are the Scene Setters oily or powdery feeling? I wonder why the tape is not sticking. Maybe try wiping the edges to be stuck with %70 iso alcohol (if it tests not to damage the panel)?


----------



## Moon00 (Oct 7, 2007)

I use 3M packing tape as well for my scene setters and window hangings. It has worked very well on mine, just be careful when pealing it off though so you don't rip the scene setter.


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

When I used Scene Setters on the walls inside, I used the green/blue painters tape. It stuck pretty good. It might ork for where you want to put it.


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

A little off topic, but...

How do you guys get all the creases out from the folds in scene setter packaging?


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Otaku said:


> Hi all,
> I'm planning to use a Crumbling Stone Scene Setter to hide my garage door this year. They're only 4' high, so I need to tape two lengths together to make an 8' high sheet. I find that even stucco-grade duct tape doesn't stick very well to this stuff. Since it's very lightweight, I think it may work but was wondering if anyone has found a better tape for these things.


I used clear packing tape. It looked a little sloppy in the light, but if the area is dark enough, it'll go unnoticed. I used the block wall pattern, which may be much easier to conceal imperfections than the design that you may be using. I had to use 8' high of this myself, and the packing tape worked well...as long as you pressed it down hard. I only needed it for last night (campsite display judging), and it was all stil hanging today. And this is [email protected] 4'X50' sheets on a 33' fifth wheel trailer in the woods on a windy day.



trexmgd said:


> A little off topic, but...
> 
> How do you guys get all the creases out from the folds in scene setter packaging?


I noticed that the creases (at least on the 3 rolls that I bought) didn't appear through the entire roll, just in the beginning of it. I tried to make it look as good as possible, but unfortunately, stretches occur in the plastic. This is why I would have preferred the corrugated paper...but the price was kind of steep online, and the product I wanted was non-existant in my local stores.


----------

